# Northern Flight Blind boat blind???



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

What do you think of the northern flight boat blind with flight grass in Cabelas?Anyone have one or used one before? It looks nice but I don't know if its durable or if it folds up nice. Any other boat blinds you like?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i bought a avery quickset blind for my jon boat and love it. it folds up very nice and set up quickly. it also comes with a waterproof wind blocker for those cold days. i got mine in shadow grass for 499. i also bought some of that fast grass to hang on the outside. when its all set up it just looks like a another piece of cattails out there.


----------



## Sprig (Sep 10, 2003)

I just bought the blind with fastgrass. I looked at all of them at the DU Outdoor Festival in WI. It was the easiest to set up and very stong, and very adaptable to just about any boat. They send enough grass to cover a 20'. But they say you don't want to store the blind with the grass wet or it will mold and rot.


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have an avery blind and it is very nice but I think I will try a easy up in the future. My buddy runs one and it is faster to put up and take down has a easy place to let the dog out and sits lower on the boat decreasing your profile. Both are nice but I would say they are worth a strong look.


----------



## nate26 (Jul 29, 2004)

I have used a few different blinds the best is built by beavertail, you can find them in wildfowl magazine or on line. It is fast and far superior to Avery's blind. There are no pins or constructing to do to get it set it up. it is hard to describe setting it up but it so easy takes 2 seconds and it just flipps up. also as for stability it is firm as a rock. It comes with a 1000 denier cordura waterproof and wind proof blind material with loops to stuff catails in. The cost is the same. The beavertail blind is the best and easiest to work with.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Ryan, You gonna put that sucker on your nitro???


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i don't if it would fit. i also don't know if all the camo would be able to cover up the glitter. one things for sure. i would be able to get to my hunting spot in a hell of a hurry. :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Beavertail blinds!!! I love this blind...

You can do a search to find some photos on the web.


----------



## nate26 (Jul 29, 2004)

yeah, they are the most durable and easiest I have ever had. I think they have the easiest installation as well. Best blind by far.


----------

